# One sore breast?



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

I was wondering if anyone has ever experienced one sore breast, and the other is fine. Maybe I am just being over cautious since last year's mammogram was in question until compared to the previous year's Xrays. I can't feel any lumps, it just a tenderness in the left breast and toward the armpit.


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

I have had that, but unfortunately it has been that same breast that I have the bloody discharge from.I would call and mention it to the gyn.. It can't hurt.He/she may suggest another mammogram, depending on how long it's been since your last one.It is probably nothing serious, but it doesn't hurt to check either. If anything it will put your mind at ease.Let us know what happens.Jeanne


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I don't know how general a rule this is (and if you are worried calling the doc for a double check is usually the way to go)... but I just went through the mammogram/lump/cyst aspiration thing and the breast surgeon was giving me tips on doing breast exams and most of the time things that are tender when you push on them are usually in the "not worrying" category as long as other things (like discharge, being warm to the touch) aren't also going on.Now the being on one side not the other does tend to go in the "could be worrying" thing so if it concerns you it may be much better to get it checked out than not.In the mammogram did they ascribe the changes to anything (Fibrocystic changes, etc) as fibrocystic breasts have a tendancy to get more tender than breast that aren't.K.


----------

